# Fuente Simetrica con Transformador Simple



## masqueduro (Feb 12, 2008)

¿Se puede construir una fuente simétrica con un transformador simple? Quisiera aprovechar un transformador que tengo de 80v simple para construir una fuente simétrica y emplearla para alimentar un amplificador. ¿vale la pena o mejor compro un transformador 40-0-40?. La idea es montar un amplificador con el STK4048, pero claro, una de los componentes más caros es el transformador.


Gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2008)

Busca en el foro, hay varios esquemas de como convertir una fuente simple a doble (Partida)
Incluso para aplicaciones de alta corriente.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 12, 2008)

Si, la precaucion que tenes que tener es que los parlantes no esten conectados a este punto medio sino vayan a negativo (o positivo) a traves de un capacitor como en los esquemas que usan fuente simple.
Si no, necesitarias dimensionar  los elementos para potencia y te quedaria algo 'parecido' a otra etapa de salida.


----------



## masqueduro (Feb 12, 2008)

Voy entendiendo algo, he buscado por el foro y estudié el datasheet del LM675, pero trabaja con voltajes de entrada de un máximo de 60v en contínua y yo tengo 80v 3A en alterna; para montar una fuente para el stk4048 necesito 40-0-40 en alterna o +60 en contínua. ¿Alguien tiene un esquema de algún montaje similar?



Gracias a todos por los aportes


----------



## Vlad (Mar 9, 2008)

Hola

Es posible hacer una fuente simetrica con un transformador sin derivacion central?
se puede alimentar un amplificador de audio con una fuente no simetrica?

Les agradesco de antemano su ayuda y su interes por los que queremos aprender.


----------



## fchouza (Mar 10, 2008)

Vlad dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Es posible hacer una fuente simetrica con un transformador sin derivacion central?
> se puede alimentar un amplificador de audio con una fuente no simetrica?
> ...



Ambas cosas se pueden hacer. 

Sobre lo primero habría que investigar un poco, lo que no estoy seguro es sobre que tan difícil puede llegar a ser.

Sobre lo segundo, yo hice un amplificador con una fuente no simétrica y funciona perfecto. Básicamente, suponiendo al amplificador como un operacional, conectas uno de los rieles de alimentación a tierra y el otro a +V, en la salida pones en serie con el parlante un capacitor, el mismo bloquea la componente de continua de la señal amplificada y listo. 

Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 10, 2008)

Si podes pero de baja potencia con un operasional haces una masa virtual y tenes la mitad de tension de fuente, 12v sacas 6+6. Calculo que se puede hacer de potencia pero no vale la pena complicarse.

Si pa, hay amplificador con fuentes simples, todo tiene que ver con la potencia vs rendimiento. Saludos


----------



## toxicccccccccc (Mar 10, 2008)

karapalida, como es el circuito que genera el "6+6"?
necesito alimentar unos operacionales en un dispositivo que pretende ser portatil con solo UNA pila de 9V para generar 4.5 y -4.5


----------



## Vlad (Mar 10, 2008)

Hola

gracias por sus respuestas
tengo una fuente que no es simetrica que entrega 18.5V y unos 3A (a lo mejor un poco mas)
me pueden recomendar un amplificador con componentes discretos que suene con buena calidad (integrados no) por la cuestion de la THD.

les agradesco de antemano.


Con respecto a lo de la fuente simetrica con pila de 9V:
googlea amplificador CMOY (es un pequeño amplificador para audifonos con un opoeracional) ahy viene una fuente simetrica com una pila de 9v y un par resistencias y capacitores que hace lo que tu quieres.


----------



## toxicccccccccc (Mar 11, 2008)

Muchas gracias Vlad, esta excelente tu comentario, me ha servio de mucho !


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Sep 11, 2008)

Por ahi preguntan como hacer una "derivación virtual" en un transformador. Alguna vez lo solucione simplemente colocando dos capacitores de 2200 en serie con la salida ya regulada de la fuente, me funciono bien en un circuito de audio y supongo que como "tierra de referencia" sirve, aunque no estoy seguro como se comportaria con aplicaciónes mas exigentes. Espero les sea de alguna ayuda.


----------



## elserche (Ene 12, 2009)

Se puede hacer usando los reguladores de voltaje 78Lxx para la parte positiva y79Lxx para la parte negativa.
por ejemplo:
Tengo una fuente simple de 30 V, de ahí puedo hacer una de +/-12V.
el positivo de la fuente simple, lo conecto a IN del 78L12, la masa de la fuente simple, lo conecto a IN del 79L12.
Luego de los dos reguladores (78L12 y 79L12) uno las masas de los integrados, de esta manera esa será mi nueva masa o llamada masa virtual.  luego a la salida de los reguladore, tendré +12V a la salida del 78L12 (o sea entre la salida del 78L12 y la masa vrtual), tendré -12V entre la salida del 79L12 y la masa virtual y tendré 24V entere las salidas del 78L12 y 79L12

si quieren trbajar otras tensiones, busquen 78Lxx, don de xx es la tensión de salida.  todo 78Lxx va a compañado de su parte negativa 79Lxx. Por lo cual deben comprar un 78Lxx y un 79Lxx.

Espero haber aportado algo util
saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets (Feb 16, 2009)

hola todos

que pasa si nesecitamos mas de 1 amp?
podriamos utilizar unos tip35 y 36?


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 16, 2009)

Y si en lugar de preguntar se aprende a Googlear o a Usar el Buscador del Foro?!
Aca te dejo una pagina que se parece mucho a esta y tiene el diagrama que vos estas necesitando
Yo lo voy a implementar para mi amplificador de 200W y si funciona les aviso!
Un saludo!


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-doble.htm


----------



## MasterofPupets (Feb 16, 2009)

jaja es que solo queria agregar los reguladores a una fuente que ya tengo armada

gracias


----------



## MasterofPupets (Feb 16, 2009)

encontre esto no recuerdo donde creo que aqui

es lo mismo


----------



## kikoaaf (Mar 5, 2009)

Hola que tal, al leer esto se me ha dibujado una gran sonrisa en la cara, pero no se si se pueda hacer lo que estoy pensando.
Hace ya mucho tiempo que tengo un transformador 220/110 de 1500w el cual alimentaba una maquina de que se yo americana, pues leyendo esto se me ocurre, y no se si se pueda, utilizar este transformador para lograr una fuente partida de +/- 70v ya que por los calculos da algo asi como +/- 77v por rama al rectificarlo, la cual podria alimentar una muy buena etapa de potencia de unos 350 o 400w por canal!
Segun el circuito que se muestra en el link que brindo "Elvis!" se podria, pero, quedara bien para semejantes corrientes y voltajes?
Desde ya les estoy agradeciendo sus respuestas!


----------



## treblo (Mar 6, 2009)

Hola navegando por hay encontre esto que la verdad que es interesante y me preguntaba si fuinciona de verdad es un "doblador" aci se llama el circuito este lo que hace es de una fuente simple como por ejemplo un transformador de 12V lo que se encarda de hacer es convertirlo en fuente simetrica osea +-12 pero no c si funciona si alguien lo probo o puede asegurar de que ande gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2009)

treblo dijo:
			
		

> Hola navegando por hay encontre esto que la verdad que es interesante y me preguntaba si fuinciona de verdad es un "doblador" aci se llama el circuito este lo que hace es de una fuente simple como por ejemplo un transformador de 12V lo que se encarda de hacer es convertirlo en fuente simetrica osea +-12 pero no c si funciona si alguien lo probo o puede asegurar de que ande gracias


Funcionar, funciona pero no esperes conseguir mucha corriente, es rectificación de media onda, lo que te dará un rizado muy importante con cargas grandes, es valido para alimentación de un previo o cosas de poca potencia.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/161300/


----------



## arields1 (Mar 6, 2009)

El circuito del doblador funciona perfectamente, sólo hay que recordar que el riple es de 50 Hz y por ese motivo se necesita el doble de capacidad para el filtrado que cuando se usa un transformador con punto medio y puente rectificador de 4 diodos.


----------



## boximil1 (Mar 6, 2009)

estimado fogonazo, comoyo se que ud. sabe y ud. sabe que yo me entretengo analizando le quisiera hacer una s preguntas acerca de esa fuente : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-doble.htm

1 -- esos capacitores de 2200 uF no deberian ser NO polarizados ?
2 -- esos mismos capacitores estan en serie con el puente y a 50 HZ generan una Xc = 1,6 ohms c/u o sea 3,2 ohms ambos con lo cual calculo que para 1 amper tengo en ESE rectificador 3 v de caida que no tengo en el otro, hay que tener eso en cuenta si no me estoy equivocando.

3 -- ambos rectificadores estan en // a la fuente y toman de ambos semiciclos por lo que si el transformador es de 2 amper creo que tendre que considerar tomar solo 1 amper maximo de cada rama.

4 --- no comprendo de verdad esos capacitores de 2200 uF , eso de desfasar .......habria que probar que pasa si simplemente no los pongo , ademas eso de "desfasar" me parece que en esta aplicacion es un sin sentido ya que vamos a filtrar la señal, mas que señal la energia solicitada al transformador.

bueno, esas son simplemente mis observaciones / dudas.

saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 6, 2009)

Lo mas sencillo es armar el doblador, solamente acuerdense que se necesita mas filtrado, como dijeron mas arriba, se necesita el doble de filtrado ya que el rizo tiene ahora la misma frecuencia de entrada y no el doble como en el de onda completa.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2009)

boximil1 dijo:
			
		

> estimado fogonazo, comoyo se que ud. sabe y ud. sabe que yo me entretengo analizando le quisiera hacer una s preguntas acerca de esa fuente : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-doble.htm
> 
> 1 -- esos capacitores de 2200 uF no deberian ser NO polarizados ?


Efectivamente



> 2 -- esos mismos capacitores estan en serie con el puente y a 50 HZ generan una Xc = 1,6 ohms c/u o sea 3,2 ohms ambos con lo cual calculo que para 1 amper tengo en ESE rectificador 3 v de caida que no tengo en el otro, hay que tener eso en cuenta si no me estoy equivocando.


Hasta ahora no te equivocas



> 3 -- ambos rectificadores estan en // a la fuente y toman de ambos semiciclos por lo que si el transformador es de 2 amper creo que tendre que considerar tomar solo 1 amper maximo de cada rama.


Como tu mismo dijiste (Escribiste) antes la reactancia capacitiva de los capacitores limita la corriente del puente rectificador inferior o sea que puedes tener mas capacidad del puente superior que del inferior



> 4 --- no comprendo de verdad esos capacitores de 2200 uF , eso de desfasar .......habria que probar que pasa si simplemente no los pongo , ademas eso de "desfasar" me parece que en esta aplicacion es un sin sentido ya que vamos a filtrar la señal, mas que señal la energia solicitada al transformador.


El termino desfasar *no es correcto*, ya que los capacitores lo que hacen es evitar un corto de CC, si no los colocas no puedes unir el negativo del puente superior con el positivo del inferior, al estar aislados los puentes mediante los capacitores si se puede


----------



## Elvis! (Mar 8, 2009)

Aca les dejo un diagrama de una fuente simetrica a partir de 12VCC
Basicamente el principio de estas fuentes por lo que puede verse es alternar la tension para despues aplicarla a algun transformador con derivacion central y luego con diodos Ultra-Rapidos rectificar esa tension
Los diodos son de ese tipo bueno justamente por la frecuencia a la que son sometidos..La cual recomendablemente debe ser mayor a los 20Mhz (Maxina frecuencia que el oido humano puede oir) para evitar oir cualquier Ripple demasiado alto o cualquier interferecia que puede ser introducida en el amplificador

Espero que sirva este diagrama!

Un saludo!


----------



## RaFFa (Mar 8, 2009)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Aca les dejo un diagrama de una fuente simetrica a partir de 12VCC
> Basicamente el principio de estas fuentes por lo que puede verse es alternar la tension para despues aplicarla a algun transformador con derivacion central y luego con diodos Ultra-Rapidos rectificar esa tension
> Los diodos son de ese tipo bueno justamente por la frecuencia a la que son sometidos..La cual recomendablemente debe ser mayor a los *20Mhz* (Maxina frecuencia que el oido humano puede oir) para evitar oir cualquier Ripple demasiado alto o cualquier interferecia que puede ser introducida en el amplificador
> 
> ...



amigo creo que te pasaste un poquitin   confundiste  MHZ con KHZ


----------



## ivan_mzr (Mar 8, 2009)

Vlad dijo:
			
		

> se puede alimentar un amplificador de audio con una fuente no simetrica?



Regresando a la pregunta original, al parecer si se puede, crown lo hace con sus legendarios macro tech... es un tanto complicado el esquematico pero ahi esta:
http://www.crownaudio.com/pdf/legacy/ma6001200_main_brd.pdf


----------



## arields1 (Mar 8, 2009)

ivan_mzr dijo:
			
		

> Vlad dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lo que Crown hace es 2 simetrías puente con fuentes simples independientes y para ello requiere de una tercera fuente para alimentar el comando de estos amplificador porque los amplificador en contrafase tienen la barra de salida puesta a chasis.


----------



## awa (Ago 31, 2009)

Hola...
Entre tanta cosa no me queda claro....
Este circuito para doblar la el transformador...
hata que corrientes lo puedo aplicar para un amplificador con TDA, Tengo un transformador de 30V AC y de una 6A, esos 1n4004 aguantan esa corriente y tensión con que puedo regularla para que me de unos +-22v sin volar los TDAs 2050
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente-doble.htm




Gracias...
Salu2...


----------



## foose (Sep 2, 2009)

yo encontre este en la web lo realize y funciono a la perfeccion... yo lo probre con un transformador de 9VAC... despues de realizar el circuito podia obtener +13.5 -0- 13.5 ..lo bueno de este cto es  que no te divide el volt en dos ... bueno espero que te sirva ahi les dejo el diagrama los condensadores pueden variar en vez de 4700 usa unos de 3300 o 2200 pero simpre mayor al voltaje que te entrega el transformador bueno es un dato que todos los saben pero por seguridad lo pongo para los que no ...adios espero que te sirva


----------



## principiantetardio (Oct 2, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Efectivamente
> 
> 
> Hasta ahora no te equivocas
> ...


Hola Fogonaso, te consulto , si a esta fuente le coloco dos reguladores tipo 7809 y 7909 podre establecer la misma tension en ambas ramas? con lo cual evitaria la desagradable diferencia de tensiones.
Por otro lado valen los calculos antemencionados para un transformador de 220-12 50VA , o tengo que variar algun componente?
Segun mis calculos no tengo que cambiar nada pero dos mentes piensan mas que una
Gracias


----------



## bloosreine (Feb 26, 2010)

Estoy en la misma busqueda que vos.... MASQUEDURO...
cuento con un trafo de 65V y el dilema es armar la fuente partida....
no encontre nada en el foro...
Saludos!


----------



## jechu094 (May 9, 2010)

aqui hay un esquema para eso, yo lo armé para un tda2050 en puente stereo (con 2 diodos en vez de uno) y funcionó de maravilla, espero les sirva http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_doblador.php


----------



## matias_2008 (Sep 22, 2010)

como pusiste los diodos que le agregaste?


----------



## tatajara (Sep 22, 2010)

Hola a todos a mi también me intereso el tema del doblador de tensión pero es lo mismo con dos diodos en cada línea q*UE* uno mucha diferencia no creo que *H*aya
Saludos tatajara


----------



## luchomario (Sep 26, 2010)

jechu094 dijo:


> aqui hay un esquema para eso, yo lo armé para un tda2050 en puente stereo (con 2 diodos en vez de uno) y funcionó de maravilla, espero les sirva http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_doblador.php




Viejazo, pero cuando hiciste esta fuente para el tda2050 que voltage de salida tenia el trafo?? por q*UE* , por ejemplo, si lo usaras con con una salida de 18v la ya no habrian +18 0 -18 al rectificar, sino q*UE* +9 0 -9??? o esto*Y* mal por q*UE* la suma serian los 18v + con respecto al negativo, pero con respecto al punto medio solo seria la mitad de voltaje, ahora me podrias decir los valores que usaste, por q*UE* al parecer es mas barato comprar un trafo de 18 0 -18 que uno con el mismo amperaje pero de 36v sin punto medio..
bueno planteo mi duda 




saludos


----------



## mister E (Nov 10, 2010)

nesesito saber si alguien me puede ayudar
tengo un transformador de 220V en AC con salida de 15V sin punto medio y quiero hacer una fuente de alimentacion cencilla para un amplificador de 15W.

por favor si pueden dejar algun circuito de la fuente se lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## joako123987 (Dic 9, 2010)

yo tengo dividir  una fuente partida de 100 volts a +50 0 -50...como hago??encima tengo una picardia!!son transformadores como de 500 wats.saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 9, 2010)

joako123987 dijo:


> *yo tengo dividir una fuente partida de 100 volts a +50 0 -50...como hago*??encima tengo una picardia!!son transformadores como de 500 wats.saludos


 
O te expresaste mal, o yo no entendi, pero leyendo tu comentario, ya lo tenes hecho!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2010)

¿ Foto ?

Me jugaría el cabello que he perdido que es un auto-transformador 220-110V

En todo caso, te saldría mas económico y mas seguro rebobinar o mandar a rebobinar esos transformadores que hacer un divisor electrónico.


----------



## Xapas (May 5, 2011)

Hola muchachos, me surge una duda existencial respecto a este tema. Si se posee un transformador de 220/10 VAC y que es capaz de suministrar una corriente digamos de 1A, si construyéramos una fuente dual con ese transformador simple, los voltajes en el secundario serian, por ejemplo 12/0/-12, pero, que pasaria con la intensidad?? la intensidad de 1A se mantendria entre los +-12V??


----------



## raul12389 (May 11, 2011)

ayuda una pregunta tengo un transformador de 12v a 4amp pero quiero reducir el amp a 2amp como lo puedo hacer soy novato en esto de la electronica ayuda por favor


----------



## principiantetardio (May 11, 2011)

Xapas dijo:


> Hola muchachos, me surge una duda existencial respecto a este tema. Si se posee un transformador de 220/10 VAC y que es capaz de suministrar una corriente digamos de 1A, si construyéramos una fuente dual con ese transformador simple, los voltajes en el secundario serian, por ejemplo 12/0/-12, pero, que pasaria con la intensidad?? la intensidad de 1A se mantendria entre los +-12V??



 Basicamente si, esa es la potencia maxima que te da el trafo



raul12389 dijo:


> ayuda una pregunta tengo un transformador de 12v a 4amp pero quiero reducir el amp a 2amp como lo puedo hacer soy novato en esto de la electronica ayuda por favor



Para que quieres bajar el amperaje? esta alli disponible si lo necesitas lo usas y sino esta alli para cuando lo necesites.

Es como abrir el grifo del agua por la mitad para usar menos agua, la que queda disponible no molesta pero tampoco sale.

Suerte


----------



## raul12389 (May 17, 2011)

ok gracias  
es que un amigo me paso un diagrama o pcb de un amplificador de audio el integrado es el pal007a pero dice q ce alimenta con 18v a 9amp o algo y me dijo que me consiga un tranformador de ese tipo pero he estado buscando y nada y pues el unico que tengo a la mano es uno de 12 v a 4amp pero sin derivacion sentral cree q me pueda servir.


----------



## Norberto Jorge Larrosa (Jul 19, 2011)

Hola a todos, deseo preguntar que es mas conveniente utilizar si un adaptador que convierte una fuente siemple en una fuente partida/simetrica o si directamente hacer una fuente partida?

Que ventajas y desventajas posee cada una? Podrian mandarme algunos circuitos de ambos tipos (si es sencillo y funciona muy bien para todo tipo de aplicaciones mejor  )

Estoy realizando un trabajo y no sabemos bien que hacer.

Muchas Gracias por su atencion y ayuda.


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 19, 2011)

Hola, veamos si entiendo tu inquietud:

Todo depende de qué alimentarás con fuente simétrica. Si necesitas potencia para ambas tensiones te conviene usar una fuente partida como por ejemplo un transformador con punto medio.

Si sólo necesitas energía para polarizar un circuito, muy poca potencia, te conviene adaptar una fuente simétrica a partir de una sóla tensión.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 20, 2011)

O ambos tipos de fuente en un mismo proyecto.

Dale un vistazo a esto:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ente-fija-regulable-voltimetro-digital-17708/

Saludos.


----------



## elchicharito (Jul 20, 2011)

Todo depende de lo que quieras alimentar, si quieres alimentar algo grande que consum corriente, tendras que usar una fuente simetrica pero a partir de un transformador de alto amperaje y con tres hilos.

y si necesitas alimentar por ejemplo amplificadores operacionales, puedes usar una fuente simetrica a a partir de una sola tension.. pero eso casi nunca se hace. asi que de una vez, se lo que sea lo que conectas avientate una fuente dual a partir de un transformador de 3 hilos. al amperajeque mas te convenga.


----------



## adrianferrer (Ago 13, 2011)

En todas las fuentes que he visto de este tipo siempre ponen los condensadores de filtro polarizados..
He armado esta con un trafo de 19.5v en el secundario con reguladores 7815 y 7915 y los electrolíticos y el 7915 se calentaron demasiado apenas lo conecté por lo que no pude medir nada pues hasta olía a quemado, el 7915 lo probé como diodo y me da valores distintos en cada lado, a diferencia del 7815 que me da el mismo de cada lado, no tengo una fuente de tensión negativa para hacer una medición como debe ser...
También armé este con el mismo trafo pero esta vez usé electrolíticos de 1000uF en paralelo con otros de 2200uF para 3200uF por cada lado, ahora se calentaron muchísimo los de 2200uF y un poco los de 1000uF pero tardaron un poco más, por lo que si pude medir algo, del lado que debía ser negativo me daba +8 y del lado "positivo" daba -7.98... a pesar de todo demasiado estable para lo que me esperaba en vista de las experiencias 
No me queda claro entonces si deben ser condensadores electrolíticos o no polarizados como se dijo en este hilo... no se si ese sea el problema. Les agradezco sus consejos. Saludos!


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 20, 2011)

me introduzco en el tema y hago una pregunta: si por ejemplo necesito un punto a modo de masa (0V) pero tengo un transformador simple que al rectificarlo me da un polo + y uno -, yo no puedo ocupar el punto medio de ese otro transformador para conectar a el todo lo que valla hacia tierra?


----------



## ecotronico (Sep 21, 2011)

Si se puede unir el punto medio del primer trafo con el borne negativo del segundo. Así ambos trafos comparten una tierra en común.
De todos modos ten cuidado, porque esta conexión se presta mucho para realizar corto circuitos si se confunden las referencias.

Saludos.


----------



## adrianferrer (Sep 23, 2011)

Creo que es preferible usar dos trafos simples y unir los secundarios en serie, tomas la unión como tap central y listo. Hay que tener en cuenta que ambos trafos deben dar el mismo voltaje o que la diferencia sea muy pequeña porque sino tendrás mucho rizado... o sino usa un doblador de tensión.


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 23, 2011)

disculpen mi ignorancia en el tema, pero con un doblador de tensión no se pierde nada? por ejemplo tension, potencia, corriente?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2011)

locovalvular dijo:


> disculpen mi ignorancia en el tema, pero con un doblador de tensión no se pierde nada? por ejemplo tension, potencia, corriente?



Se pierde corriente y mucha.


----------



## locovalvular (Sep 23, 2011)

debido a que? o sea si alguien me podria indicar como se consume esa corriente. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2011)

locovalvular dijo:


> debido a que? o sea si alguien me podria indicar como se consume esa corriente. Saludos



El producto W = V * I se debe mantener constante, así que si duplicamos la tensión la corriente se reduce a la mitad, si no fuera así estaría en contra del segundo principio de la termodinámica.
W = potencia
V = Tensión
I = Intensidad

Pero analizando las pérdidas del circuito duplicador la corriente finál es < que la mitad que se esperaría.
Particularmente afecta la impedancia de los componentes del esquema duplicador.


----------



## franc0 (Dic 27, 2011)

compañeros tengo un transformador con los secundarios de  29V 3A, 23V 2.9A y quiero usar en un amplificador que usa alimentación simétrica no se si esta configuración pueda soportar este amperaje por favor ayúdenme a salir de esta duda gracicas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2011)

Creo que tenés otras posibilidades mejores.

Si el secundario de 29 V es el de afuera , podrias quitarle espiras.

Si queda lugar agregarle espiras al de 23 V.

Saludos !


----------



## franc0 (Dic 27, 2011)

también pensé esa opción mi amigo dosmetros pero este es el transformador pues no me da la opcion de quitare vueltas a los secundarios y no se si me sirva para algún amplificador de audio este mi transformador-cito jejeje saludos y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2011)

¿ De que es ese núcleo ?  ¿ Seguro que no es ferrita ?


----------



## franc0 (Dic 27, 2011)

Es de metal de las chapas de los transformadores comunes  pues no se que hacer con el acepto sugerencias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2011)

Al costado de las bobinas tenés un montón de lugar para agregar espiras y llevar los 23 a 29 !


----------



## franc0 (Feb 16, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al costado de las bobinas tenés un montón de lugar para agregar espiras y llevar los 23 a 29 !



gracias por la sugerencia amigo pero el problema es deshacer el transformador para hacer eso jeje  tb pensé esa opción pero no se puede, sera que puedo poner el doblador para volverlo simétrico???????????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2012)

franc0 dijo:


> gracias por la sugerencia amigo pero el problema es deshacer el transformador para hacer eso jeje tb pensé esa opción pero no se puede, sera que puedo poner el doblador para volverlo simétrico???????????


 
Yo no te dije que lo desarmaras , se los bobinás sobre el núcleo al costado de ambas bobinas . . .  trabajo de paciencia 

Ver el archivo adjunto 64892


Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2012)

franc0 dijo:


> gracias por la sugerencia amigo pero el problema es deshacer el transformador para hacer eso jeje  tb pensé esa opción pero no se puede, sera que puedo poner el doblador para volverlo simétrico???????????



Ese tipo de transformador no está pensado como para desarmarse, así que no lo intentes.

Bobina a mano unas 5 a 10 vueltas de alambre pasándolo manualmente por dentro del núcleo.

Conecta el transformador y mide la tensión sobre tu bobina (Nueva), dividiendo el valor de tensión por la cantidad de espiras consigues el valor de Volt/Espira.

Con este valor puedes calcular cuantas vueltas debes agregar al bobinado actual para lograr la nueva tensión. 

De igual modo que antes bobinas las vueltas necesarias manualmente, sueldas el final de un bobinado original con el principio del nuevo bobinado y mides la tensión resultante.

Si está todo bien sales a festejar con tus amigos.

Si esta todo mal también sales a festejar con tus amigos para olvidar penas.


----------



## franc0 (Feb 25, 2012)

gracias DOSMETROS y mi amigo fogo hice lo que me aconsejan y salio muy bien ahora a ponerse las pilas y armar un buen ampli de unos 250w en stereo ya estare subiendo las fotos ok saludos amigos


----------

